# SPS --> PC <--Neurocheck



## Anonymous (16 September 2005)

Servus an alle zunächst einmal!

Hab das Problem, dass ich Daten von einer SPS und Neurocheck ( Programm zur industriellen Bildverarbeitung) irgendwie zusammen bringen muss. Nun bin ich von der SPS-Seite auf Lösungen wie ACCON oder prodave gestoßen, welche das ganze über eine DLL lösen. Mein Bildverarbeitungsprogramm bietet mir die Möglichkeiten entweder TXT oder CSV Dateien zu schreiben oder auch über eine selbsterstellte DLL Daten abzugreifen.
Nun kann ich mir leider nicht vorstellen, wie ich die Daten nun zusammenbekommen soll. Ist es nun das beste ein Programm in VB oder VC zu erstellen, welches über die SPS-DLL und die Neurocheck-DLL die daten abruft und weiterverarbeitet? ist es überhaupt clever das bei der Bildverarbeitung über eine DLL zu machen?
Bin da gerne für Ideen offen, da ich gerade keinen Einfall mehr habe!!
Oder habt hier jemand vllt. Quellen, wo ich mich einlesen kann?

Danke schon mal fürs durchlesen!!

grüssle

Sven

@mod: bitte schieben wenn hier falsch!!


----------



## Zottel (16 September 2005)

Was heißt "zusammenbringen"? Darunter würde ich verstehen: Du hast die SPS, du hast Neurocheck und eine *dritte* Anwendung muß Daten von beiden erhalten und zusammen verarbeiten.

Oder ist es so, daß Neurocheck Daten aus der SPS braucht oder Ergebisse von Neurocheck in der SPS verarbeitet werden sollen oder beides?

Wer fordert die Daten an? Mit den genannten DLLs kannst du Programme schreiben, die Daten aus der SPS holen, auf Initiative deiner Anwendung.

Wie ist das bei Neurocheck?


----------



## peon (16 September 2005)

war wohl zu allgemein formuliert.

mein Problem besteht darin, dass meine Kamera an einem x-y-Verfahrtisch hängt, welches von der SPS gesteuert wird. Macht nun meine Kamera ein Bild, sollte zum Ergbnis der Bildverarbeitung auch die Position der Kamera bekannt sein, da diese für weitere Untersuchungen gemeinsam verwertet werden müssen.
hoffe ich hab das richtig verstanden mit den DLLs? das sind doch schnittstellen die mir die gewünschten Infomationen zur Verfügung stellen. und diese DLLS spreche ich mit hilfe einer eigenen Anwendung (VC oder VB) an.

hab mir das bis jetzt so gedacht:

SPS --> DLL --> VC <-- DLL <-- Neurocheck
oder
SPS --> DLL --> VC <-- txt <-- Neurocheck

ist das so vertretbar, oder denk ich da zu umständlich?


----------



## Zottel (16 September 2005)

Nein, das ist nicht zu umständlich, sondern die einzige Möglichkeit, Daten auszutauschen, wenn sich Neurocheck auch passiv verhält.
Muß Neurocheck die Kameraposition an einer bestimmten Stelle im Ablauf der Bildverarbeitung wissen?
Oder liefert Neurocheck dir eine Information wie "Objekt bei X,Y gefunden" und dein Anwendung addiert die Kameraposition?


----------



## peon (16 September 2005)

Neurocheck muss nur wissen, dass es ein Bild machen soll, dieses dann auswerten muss und die Ergebnisse bereitzustellen hat. wo sich dabei die Kamera befindet ist Neurocheck egal.
was mir bei der ganzen DLL-Sache noch nicht so klar ist: Wie kann ich auf die Funktionen innerhalb dieser DLLs dann zugreifen. funktioniert so eine DLL in beide Richtungen? oder gibts da ne schreibe- und leseSeite? gibts vllt. ein DLL-tutorial oder ähnliches? bin da noch der total nap und sollte mal bissle basiswissen haben!!

thx


----------



## Zottel (16 September 2005)

peon schrieb:
			
		

> was mir bei der ganzen DLL-Sache noch nicht so klar ist: Wie kann ich auf die Funktionen innerhalb dieser DLLs dann zugreifen. funktioniert so eine DLL in beide Richtungen? der gibts da ne schreibe- und leseSeite? gibts vllt. ein DLL-tutorial oder ähnliches? bin da noch der total nap und sollte mal bissle basiswissen haben!!


Für die Verbindung zur S7 kannst du auch meine Bibliothek libnodave verwenden. Du kannst sie von:
http://libnodave.sf.net
herunterladen. Es sind Beispielprogramme dabei, an denen du sehen kannst, wie die Benutzung der .dll funktioniert. 
Bei Neurocheck kann ich dir natürlich nicht helfen.


----------

